# how to make a newbie comfy?



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey everyone!
I am so excited, my husband has finally agreed to come on a trail ride with me! He has not been riding since last year (March maybe?) and he was not thrilled with the result....rode for about 15 mins and complained he was cold (wuss 
Does anyone have any suggestions as to hoe to keep him comfy/engaged on our ride? I am 5.5 months pregnant so we can only really walk, but I want it to be a really pleasant experience that he'll want to repeat. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

A comfy saddle (maybe a sheepskin butt saver) and a horse that behaves 

Plenty of warm clothes!

Congrats, by the way. It isn't easy getting someone on a bouncy horse who isn't used to it and isn't very interested. Believe me. Have had plenty of experience in that department.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks  The horse is wonderful, I put my 2 year old on her, she's a sweet as a summer's day.
The Buttsaver is an excellent idea! I may borrow one from the other boarders as I don't have my own. I think last time he said the saddle was not comfy, but maybe his sturrups were too high. I'll have to play with the length a little.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husband swears by compression shorts. He says it makes any bouncing easier on his *ahem* "boys" 
I think green male riders have a harder time avoiding pain.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree with the seat cushion. Bought one for my hubby to help him be comfortable... but he never used it, never rode lol  But my friend used it last weekend and was greatful


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe - Bring some snacks to eat on the way! Plan well and a good route which passes by some amazing stuff!  How's that?!?


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

he was really enthusiastic about the sheepskin/cushion, so that's a go for sure! I plan on packing the saddle bags with goodies and water for the route. He seems to be warming up to the idea, but this morning implied he'd rather sleep in than go.....I gave him the giant pregnant pount and he said "suit yourself" ha, I win


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ Ha! Funny!

Well, make sure you will be riding 'easy' trails for his first time.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah, it has to be pretty laid back. I can't take the jiggling belly anymore


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Compression shorts?! I had to look that up. Great idea.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: Bill. 
I think they are mostly for riding a bike. He wore them a lot when he first started riding. Now that he is an old pro, he doesn't need them as much. 
He just wore them under his jeans not alone like you would on a bike.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Great thread!

I'm gonna force my older brother to ride with me this week when he comes visiting (he lives in Stockholm, our capital, 900 miles from here and he loves animals , so I wanna give him a real experience! )

I'm planning a fun trail with nice nature, bringing picnic and then of course only going as fast as he dares  Mweheheheeh >D

Seatcushioning was a great idea!


----------

